# Philip Melanchthon on the authority of Synods



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 30, 2021)

*Synods or Councils.*

The same do I say touching Synods or Councils: That they are also to be heard, which, when they do dispute touching the word of God, do teach and admonish us: but thereunto let judgment be adjoined, & when they deliver unto the world things which are true, let us give credit unto them, for the _word of God: As the Nicene Council taught both godly and profitably, and admonished all posterity, of the Son of God._ But we believe the article, not for the Synod or Council, but because wee see it so expressed in the word of God.

The other things, which are without the Scriptures are not so well to be embraced, _As the Council of Nicene, instituted Canons of repentance,_ which are man’s traditions, besides the scriptures, and have been the seeds of many superstitious opinions.

For the reference, see Philip Melanchthon on the authority of Synods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

